# Terminal : euh.. je mets quoi apres "ls" ??



## dafoo (27 Février 2004)

salut a tous,
pour simplifier une manip de traitement de fichier, je souhaite :
1- lister les fichiers en ".tfw" contenu dans mon dossier "Pictures". Quelle option dois je mettre apres "ls" ?
stephdata% ls [ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





] Pictures

2- Idealement je souhaite exporter cette liste en un fichier text. Connaissez vous une belle commande unixienne, mieux que "copier/coller" ?

merci


----------



## KreAtiK (27 Février 2004)

alors alors, la manip est facile, mais je vais essayer de l'expliquer tant que j'y suis.
Tu veux lister les fichiers en .tfw tu va donc taper

```
ls Pictures/*.tfw
```
C'est un expression reguliere en faite tu lui demande de lister les fichier de la forme [n'importe quoi].tfw. L'étoile remplace tout les symboles.
Un exemple pour etre un chouillat plus clair

```
ls Pictures/*.t*
```
Listera les fichier dont le nom est sous la forme [n'import quoi].t[n'importe quoi].

Ensuite tu veux mettre le resultat de cette commande dans fichiers texte, donc au final la commande qu'il te faura taper c'est

```
ls Pictures/*.tfw &gt; fichiers_tfw.txt
```
Le "piquant" (&gt sert à rediriger la sortie de ta commande (ce qui s'affiche) dans un fichiers.
j'espers que j'ai ete a peu pres clair...
++


----------



## dafoo (3 Mars 2004)

ca marche au poil !

merci a toi pour ce pas a pas.


----------



## kabutop (5 Mars 2004)

Tu peux aussi classer par date de modif avec :
ls -rlt et ls -lt

A+


----------



## dafoo (13 Décembre 2004)

bonjour,

Petit rappel : L'idee est de trouver une methode permettant de recuperer un fichier texte listant l ensemble des images tif contenu dans ce dossieer.
Pour info, ce dossier est physiquement sur une machine Windows a laquelle j ai connecte le Mac.

j ai donc ressaye de faire la manip comme indiquee dans ton poste plus haut, sur mon emac (os 10.3.6) mais un bout de la commande ( &gt; ) n est plus comprise par le shell.

1-  via le  terminal je me dirige dans le bon repertoire a coup de "cd"
2- une fois dans le bon repertoire je lui demande :
ls /*.tif &gt; listing_tif.txt

et la... c'est le drame : j obtiens : 

-bash: listing_tif.txt: command not found

qq un peut il m eclairer ?


----------



## dafoo (13 Décembre 2004)

cela fonctionne avec la ligne suivante :

ls *.tif >list_tif.txt

MAis je suis tout de meme curieux de comprendre pourquoi ca marchait avant avec l ancienne commande et plus maintenant.



(la page "initiation au terminal" de macosxtech m a apporte la solution) 
http://www.macosxtech.com/dossiers/index.php?art=13


----------



## molgow (13 Décembre 2004)

dafoo a dit:
			
		

> *ls /*.tif &gt; listing_tif.txt*
> 
> et la... c'est le drame : j obtiens :
> 
> ...


 Si tu as tapé cette commande (avec le &gt; ) au milieu, c'est normal que ça n'ait pas marché!


----------



## dafoo (15 Décembre 2004)

qu aurais je du taper molgow, alors ? 

merci de m eclairer...


----------



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2004)

Tu aurais du tapper ca :

ls *.tif >listing_tif.txt

cette chaine "&gt;" n'est pas une commande shell ! (c'est ">" en html il me semble)


----------

